
Ask HN: Which hype you bought which backfired? - xstartup
Many times we buy into something because of hype, it could be a flavor of the month programming language or javascript framework. Any professional would probably have made many of such mistakes, in hindsight we deem stupid. Please tell us about your hype-driven blunders which backfired.
======
smt88
\- Frameworks. Not any particular framework, just Rails-style, monolithic
frameworks with lots of magic. Every language got a Rails-like framework at
one point, and many were/are popular.

\- Native mobile apps. They're not a good replacement for the vast majority of
circumstances, and users are extremely reluctant to use (and keep using) them.

\- MySQL. I still have no idea why anyone would choose it over Postgres, and
no one has been able to give me an answer. I chose it because it was the
database of LAMP stacks, and then I got locked in because I knew it already.

